

Programming on the Toilet - Mister_Snuggles
http://brianslam.wordpress.com/2014/03/21/programming-on-the-toilet/

======
tim333
Disclosure - this was first posted on Reddit but kind of fitted with my
experience so I thought I'd stick it up here

